# How am I looking, ways to improve?



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey guys! I just wanted to ask you how I could improve. I am doing a show in a few weeks and I want my EQ to be perfect so I don't look like a total loon. I don't want hate or rudeness, I have only been riding for a year so I may not be as experienced as you. 

I am sorry if these photos are not good enough to critique, they were taken off my Iphone and I thought they were pretty good for Iphone photos. :wink:


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I think you look really confident and secure!


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

CrossCountry said:


> I think you look really confident and secure!


Thank you!!! Anyways I could improve?


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I think you look pretty great! But just a tiny touch that might help bring everything together a bit more would be to bring your shoulders back and down, you're the tiniest bit hunched through your shoulders(and in turn your arms arm slightly, slightly off, looks like your hands might try to tend towards 'puppy paws' when you speed up). So just shoulders back, make sure to bring your elbows back with your shoulders so your arms don't get over-straight. But I agree, you look very confident and comfortable!


----------



## Notanequestrian98 (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll have to agree with Asimina  you're looking very good!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Asimina hit it on the nose. You're looking wonderful from what can be seen here! A video would be easier for critique, if you could provide one


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

What is that thing on the first picture that looks like a strap from the bridle to the saddle, right under the mane? Just wondering?  

I tell you what is fixing my hands really quick. My trainer has my horse in a Myler Snaffle bit, and she showed me how turning my hand twists that side of the bit, and how he reacts to it. Ever since she showed me that, I'm so painfully aware of my hands. Thumbs up or I feel like a big meanie.

You look really great! I'm really new too, so I can't give you any advice  You look like a total pro to me. Do you have half chaps? I can't imagine riding without mine anymore.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Other than bringing your shoulders a back bit, there is nothing else you need to fix as far as I can see  

MaximasMommy, I believe those are used if the saddle slips back, or if the horse pulls his head down. Ive seen it used for both, but Im not sure if that's the intended use.


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

xJumperx said:


> Asimina hit it on the nose. You're looking wonderful from what can be seen here! A video would be easier for critique, if you could provide one


I can't do a video, I have a good one, but my laptop won't let me upload it  plus its a .MOV video so it's not good for uploading anyway...


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

MaximasMommy said:


> What is that thing on the first picture that looks like a strap from the bridle to the saddle, right under the mane? Just wondering?


I'm not entirely sure. I think it's to stop him eating or putting his head down when we trot because I remember when he didn't have it and he put his head down while trotting and I literally just slid off the front and Beano skidded round me xP


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

They're called daisy reins.. i.e stop the pony eating the daisies.

I would be asking whoever the owner of this fine little pony is why they have a daisy rein on, and why he is on the second ring of a gag. I would want one or the other, not both.. it seems quite extreme.. but again, I would ask as I don't know 

You can upload a video to youtube if you have a youtube account then link it to here.


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> They're called daisy reins.. i.e stop the pony eating the daisies.
> 
> I would be asking whoever the owner of this fine little pony is why they have a daisy rein on, and why he is on the second ring of a gag. I would want one or the other, not both.. it seems quite extreme.. but again, I would ask as I don't know
> 
> You can upload a video to youtube if you have a youtube account then link it to here.



He has a daisy rein on because he eats too much while he works

Also he is hard-mouthed from his old owner and is hard to control, I ride with a loose reins mostly so he's comfortable. Another horse at my stables has twine instead :3


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm scared to ask...twine instead of what?


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> I'm scared to ask...twine instead of what?


Twine instead of a daisy rein. It attached from the bit ring (they wear snaffle bits) to the D-Ring. It's loose so it is comfortable. :3


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

But it won't break if a horse slips and panics, or anything else. That's why tack should be leather, because it will break under enough pressure in an incident.

The pony with the bailing twine, should he fall, get stuck etc etc will more than likely rip his mouth before anyone gets chance to cut it.

I'm glad, at least, the pony you ride has a leather daisy rein.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

You look pretty good  I would get the stirrup on the ball of your foot more. In the pictures, it looks like you have it on the toe, but maybe I'm wrong. Also, I would be working this horse toward being soft in the mouth and easier to control. Don't give up on that—"hard mouthed" horses can become "soft" again


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

DuffyDuck said:


> But it won't break if a horse slips and panics, or anything else. That's why tack should be leather, because it will break under enough pressure in an incident.
> 
> The pony with the bailing twine, should he fall, get stuck etc etc will more than likely rip his mouth before anyone gets chance to cut it.
> 
> I'm glad, at least, the pony you ride has a leather daisy rein.



I can't control it, their not my ponies, ask my instructor. I said no hate in what I ride in. The pony I used to ride has twine from the bit to the d-ring, it's not bad. my instructor is qualified, my stables is qualified. there is obviosuly nothing wrong with it and it were bad it wouldn't be a qualified stables?

plus my stables has a lot of people stopping lessons for the winter because it's cold and they don't have enough money to buy every pony that eats at work such as Beano and Marcus and Socks to buy leather daisy reins, ok?:shock:


----------



## DressageCowgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi there, first off, you look very good. The one thing I would try to do is sink my weight more deeply into my heels and bear down a little with my core (tighten abs, pushing them outward) while lengthening my spine. Pretend there is a string on top of your head and you are a marionette doll, being forced into stretching your trunk as far up as it can go. Having that "perfect, pretty posture" can make a big difference to a judge.



Iridethatcrazylazypony said:


> I can't control it, their not my ponies, ask my instructor. I said no hate in what I ride in. The pony I used to ride has twine from the bit to the d-ring, it's not bad. my instructor is qualified, my stables is qualified. there is obviosuly nothing wrong with it and it were bad it wouldn't be a qualified stables? plus my stables has a lot of people stopping lessons for the winter because it's cold and they don't have enough money to buy every pony that eats at work such as Beano and Marcus and Socks to buy leather daisy reins, ok?:shock:


IRTCLP, I don't think that the poster was trying to be mean. The friendly exchange of knowledge is what the critique section is about. I truly believe that s/he was simply informing you of something that you may not have not know, not personally attacking you or your instructor. Any time you put anything online, especially in a critique section, you will get some feedback that's not one hundred percent what you want to hear. It is quite common in the horse world for people to do something a little dangerous without realizing that there could be repercussions, and then majorly regretting it later--not because they did it on purpose, but because they didn't KNOW not to do it. I think that's why horsepeople feel the need to share what they know with others, even if it might not perfectly apply in the situation. They just don't want anyone to get hurt! All good intentions.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think your back looks really nice and straight without being tense or hollow - and any slight rounding in your shoulders in pics 1 & 3 isn't enough to worry about
Your hands look to be in a decent position - no 'piano hands' - when you ride a pony that's inclined to lean on you and needs sending forwards you have to be active and not worry so much about 'sitting pretty' like a statue all the time
In the first pic it does look as if your foot could be more into the stirrup but you look nice and secure in the saddle so just something to work on


----------

